# Fallon replacing Leno



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 3, 2013)

NBC confirmed that Jimmy Fallon of Late Night With Jimmy Fallon, will be replacing Jay Leno as the host of the Tonight Show.

Fallon will be taking over when Leno's reign of terror ends in Spring 2014.

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/04/...on-taking-over-the-tonight-show-from-jay-leno

So no more Big Chinned cheezy jokes. Instead we get an actual host. Sounds like a good payoff to me.

Update: Confirmed: Leno will take over again by spring 2015.


----------



## lancaster000 (Apr 3, 2013)

Fallon....no Talent puppet........Here's to Mr. Leno and Mr. O'Brian.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am curious- do the late night shows actually have a place or are they just schedule filler? There is precious little like them elsewhere in the world so I probably fail to appreciate their place. The few times I ever sat down and had one on I just assumed it was schedule filler as the content seemed on par with daytime TV (where the daily "personality of the minute" format does exist elsewhere) but then we get threads noting changes so I am not sure what to think.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 3, 2013)

The Tonight Show's sole purpose is to give old people something to fall asleep to, like a comedy-focused JAG. Fallon isn't all that funny, but let's not pretend that Leno is either. Remember what happened when they put him in a timeslot where people were actually awake?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2013)

I find all these late night talk shows to be incredibly... existent. Like it's there, it's not horrifically unfunny, but it's so uninspiring and so uninventful that it just rides a constant wave of mediocrity to the ratings scoreboard. If it's 11pm I'm going to watch The Daily Show and The Colbert Report, not one of a dozen late night talk shows.

tl;dr they're all not funny


----------



## Chary (Apr 3, 2013)

Fallon is the only one out of all of those late-show types to make me laugh. Honestly, I'm glad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 3, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I find all these late night talk shows to be incredibly... existent. Like it's there, it's not horrifically unfunny, but it's so uninspiring and so uninventful that it just rides a constant wave of mediocrity to the ratings scoreboard. If it's 11pm I'm going to watch The Daily Show and The Colbert Report, not one of a dozen late night talk shows.
> 
> tl;dr they're all not funny


Two different types of humor. Colbert and Daily show is more intellect funny. Why talk shows are more just straight to the point and blunt.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 3, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Two different types of humor. Colbert and Daily show is more intellect funny. Why talk shows are more just straight to the point and blunt.


 
Straight to the point and blunt humor can be funny. The problem is, these guys aren't.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Straight to the point and blunt humor can be funny. The problem is, these guys aren't.


 
Hey. I'd prefer Conan any day, but still, millions upon millions disagree with you two. Just saying.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hey. I'd prefer Conan any day, but still, millions upon millions disagree with you two. Just saying.


 
So? Millions upon millions of people paid good money to watch the Transformers films in theaters - that doesn't somehow make them any less horrible.

Yadda yadda, popular doesn't equal good, etc. etc.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So? Millions upon millions of people paid good money to watch the Transformers films in theaters - that doesn't somehow make them any less horrible.
> 
> Yadda yadda, popular doesn't equal good, etc. etc.


 
Except those people who paid have said that the movie is shit. People who have seen these two for years, have said they're good. Bit of a difference there.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except those people who paid have said that the movie is shit. People who have seen these two for years, have said they're good. Bit of a difference there.


 
People didn't stop going after the first movie either - they wanted more and they eagerly paid for it twice.

Just because it's a television show doesn't make it exempt. People happily watch bad shows in droves all the time - The Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men, 2 Broke Girls, coughcoughthewalkingdeadcoughcough, etc. - and they still continue to rave about them. This doesn't make them any less bad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> People didn't stop going after the first movie either - they wanted more and they eagerly paid for it twice.
> 
> Just because it's a television show doesn't make it exempt. People happily watch bad shows in droves all the time - The Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men, 2 Broke Girls, coughcoughthewalkingdeadcoughcough, etc. - and they still continue to rave about them. This doesn't make them any less bad.


 
See now you're treading into the "my opinion is fact" territory. Let's just end it here.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> See now you're treading into the "my opinion is fact" territory. Let's just end it here.


 
How? This conversation has always been based in opinion. Always. That's a given.

I took umbrage with your argument that their popularity had to mean they were good. That's the long and short of it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> How? This conversation has always been based in opinion. Always. That's a given.
> 
> I took umbrage with your argument that their popularity had to mean they were good. That's the long and short of it.


 
Right but what I'm saying that millions of people think they are good. And you say "doesn't mean their good". Can't go any further than that.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Apr 4, 2013)

they all suck, kimmel is ok, but fallon is the worst of the lot ,but   Letterman sucks pretty bad too


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 4, 2013)

I love Jay Leno.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Right but what I'm saying that millions of people think they are good. And you say "doesn't mean their good". Can't go any further than that.


 
Tons of people like Twilight. That doesn't make it good. Tons of people like the Star Wars prequels. That doesn't make them good. Tons of people like Shyamalan's The Last Airbender. That doesn't make it good.

Everything has its fanbase. No exceptions. So what?

When I say "X is bad!" and you tell me "Millions of people like X!" that's not an argument. That's not a rebuttal. That's a given. That doesn't make a person's criticisms of X any less valid or substantive.

Or are we so afraid of offending the fanbases, no matter how tiny they are, that every statement has to be followed by a disclaimer assuring the reader that this is only my opinion and everyone is a unique, special snowflake with their own opinions and viewpoints?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Tons of people like Twilight. That doesn't make it good. Tons of people like the Star Wars prequels. That doesn't make them good. Tons of people like Shyamalan's The Last Airbender. That doesn't make it good.
> 
> Everything has its fanbase. No exceptions. So what?
> 
> ...


 
So then what makes Colbert or Jon Stewart good if I said they're bad?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So then what makes Colbert or Jon Stewart good if I said they're bad?


 
Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert provide excellent commentary on the current state of American society. They expose the absurdities of our political system and the media through humor and satire - Colbert especially. They are unflinching, often tackling topics that most serious newscasters shy away from them. Jon Stewart and Stephen Colbert have both called out presidents to their faces, after all. They both conduct substantive interviews a wide range of guests on a wide range of topics, from film stars to the President of the United States. Etc.

Could someone disagree with my opinion that Stewart and Colbert are good? Of course, people can find a way to disagree with anything. But at least these are actual points. I'm not flinging ratings to try and justify myself.


----------

